# Dreibeiniger Molch :(



## Hagalaz (18. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,
war gerade Rasen mähen und dann ist mir ein Molch aufgefallen, der hatte nur  noch 3 Beine das rechte Vorderbein hat gefehl 
Hab ihn einfach mal in Teich gesetzt wie groß ist die Chance das er überlebt?
Wachsen abgetrennte Gliedmaßen eigentlich nach, so wie z.B. beim Axolot?


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dreibeiniger Molch *

Hallo!

Nachwachsen tut da kein Bein mehr, aber ich hab schon öfter am alten Teich __ Molche mit Verletzungen gesehen, die kamen ganz gut klar....  die haben halt leider viele Feinde :-(  am neuen Teich haben sie sich dank noch sehr spärlichem Pflanzenwuchs noch nicht wieder eingefunden

LG Susanne


----------



## Limnos (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dreibeiniger Molch *

Hi

Einspruch! siehe_ http://www.rp-online.de/wissen/leben/molchen-waechst-das-herz-nach-1.2315010_

Aber @ Darius: Wenn man einen Molch an Land findet, will er für diese Saison nicht mehr ins Wasser. Unsere __ Molche sind nur für maximal drei Monate Wassertiere. Aber er würde auch nicht ertrinken.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dreibeiniger Molch *

@Wolfgang das ist mir klar aber rund um den Teich hats bei mir viele Versteckmöglichkeiten, deshalb hab ich ihn zum Teich gebracht.

Zum Nachwachsen muss man sagen ist echt faszinierend was beim Menschen nur im Film geht ist für manche Amphibien normal!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dreibeiniger Molch *

Hi Darius,

wenn die Verletzung ordentlich verheilt war muß der Molch auch schon ne Weile so leben.

Ich hatte mal 3 Jahre lang Besuch von  einer dreibeinigen Krötendame, bei der von einem Hinterbein nur noch ein Teil vom Oberschenkel vorhanden war. Die machte trotzdem die Krötenwanderung mit und im Futter stand sie auch gut

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dreibeiniger Molch *

@ Wolfgang

das ist aber ne ganz andre Art wie unsre heimischen, unsren wächst kein richtiges Bein nach...  man kann unsre Wassertierchen ja auch nicht mit dem Axolotl vergleichen, dem wächst so ziemlich alles wieder nach....  
auch unsren Eidechsenarten wächst kein ,,perfekter" Schwanz mehr nach, wenn der erste durch nen Fressfeind verloren ging, das sieht man dem etwas kümmerlicheren nachgewachsenen SChwanz immer an...

LG Susanne


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dreibeiniger Molch *

Nein die Wunde war nicht verheilt habe die befürchtung er ist in Rasenmäher gekommen 
Das man den Axolot nicht mit unseren Molchen vergleichen kann ist klar, hatte ihn ja nur als Beispiel herbei gezogen zur besseren Verständlichkeit.


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dreibeiniger Molch *


----------



## Limnos (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dreibeiniger Molch *

Hi

Soviel wie ich weiß, besitzen auch unsere einheimischen __ Molche  Regenerationsfähigkeit ganzer Gliedmaßen. Leider aber habe ich im Internet nur Beispiele für ausländische Molcharten anderer Gattungen gefunden, bzw. es war pauschal von "Molchen" die Rede. Die Spemann´schen Versuche mit Molchembryonensind aber m.W. mit einheimischen Molchen durhcgeführt worden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Garfield (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dreibeiniger Molch *

Hi,

passt jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz hierhin, aber mich interessierts.
Zitat aus dem oben angeführten Link


> Die Bad Nauheimer Zellbiologen injizierten nun isolierte Herzmuskelzellen in ein nach *Amputation *neu auswachsendes Molchbein.


Ich dachte Experimente an lebenden Tieren seien mittlerweile verboten , oder gilt das nur für spezielle Arten und spezielle Bereiche ?


----------



## Gladiator (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dreibeiniger Molch *

Finde das eh schrecklich.. was die mit Mäusen rumexperimentieren, und nur wenige bekommens mit...

Also ich denke mal die sind nachgezüchtet.. da wirds wohl gemacht werden dürfen..

naja weiss nicht genau wie das mti den molchen ist


----------

